# Couple of sandpaper tips



## jleiwig (Dec 27, 2009)

I buy my sandpaper in sheets, so here are two tips that may or may not be helpful for you.

Tip #1:  Make one of these.  Nothing more than a hacksaw blade that I had bent, and thus was no longer useful in the hacksaw.  It's screwed to a piece of scrap poplar with a washer under one end. I use this to cut my sandpaper into smaller strips.  The paper goes in the jig face down, and you just pull up against the blade and it cuts the paper like butter, no dulling of a razor blade, or any other sharp blades to cut with.




Tip #2: I store the cut strips of sandpaper in a storage box.  This particular one came from HF.  They are currently having a sale on them for around $2 and some change.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 27, 2009)

That is a great idea! Thanks!


----------



## Dan26 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks, Justin.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 27, 2009)

That is an awesome idea Justin. Think I will have to use that.


----------



## marter1229 (Dec 31, 2009)

Great idea, and I like the plastic box.
Thank you for sharing.

Terry


----------



## HawksFeather (Dec 31, 2009)

I made a sandpaper "cutter" similar to this about 20 years ago after seeing it in a magazine.  The one I have has a washer at both ends to make it easier to slip thicker sheets under it.  I also used a larger (not as easy to store as this one) sheet of wood, but I put lines on it so that I would know where I wanted to make cuts.  I suppose you could mark it off like a paper cutter, but I just did a couple of lines for my normal sizes.  I am still on my original blade.  It is a great idea and works really slick.

Jerry


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 1, 2010)

*paying it forward*

I will definitely use that idea for my sandpaper. Paying it forward, if I can offer this tip that has worked for me...I use that same case from HF (usually around $4 on sale) along with empty film canisters to keep my bushings organized. If you go into any place that processes film and ask for their used film canisters, they will gladly give them to you for free. Try to get the clear ones so you can write on the side instead of the top, easier to see. They fit perfectly in the divided slots in the case.


----------



## darcisowers (Jan 1, 2010)

the sandpaper idea is brilliant.  

But I also like Bob's bushing storage idea.  Hubby got me a storage set (http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2021135/24736/Shop-Organizer-4-Drawer-Large.aspx) for christmas, and I think the film canisters will work PERFECTLY in it.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 1, 2010)

Great idea on cutting and storage.  Very neatly organized.


----------



## jbostian (Jan 1, 2010)

Both are great ideass!  Thanks I will have to start using them.

Jamie


----------



## RAdams (Jan 1, 2010)

While we are compiling little tips, This one i picked up here, but it works really well so i like to pass it along when i get the chance. Don't forget to add a little bit of liquid dish soap to your wet sanding water. makes each grit work twice as good. 

Using liquid soap, I rarely have to use anything coarser than 600 grit when i do my PR blanks. I have plastic coffee cans with two grits in each. the first has 600 grit paper, and 1500MM. The rest have two MM each. Works wonders!


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 1, 2010)

Here is how I handle the pen kits/bushings

Another of the same container for the sandpaper, but on the left hand side I have it spit up so JohnnyCNC steel and delrin bushings on the left, and pen kits in the other 5 trays to the right.  I find I can fit about 20 kits in a box at a time.  That's more than I'll ever need IMHO at one time.


----------



## Sberger (Jan 1, 2010)

Another tip for sanding.  Cut a piece of MDF about 3/4 inch larger that a full sheet of sandpaper.  Get some spray glue (Walmart, Hobby store) and spary the back of the sandpaper sheet and center it on the MDF.  You get a flat surface and it is very easy to sand small objects and do touch ups.  Easiest shop jig you can build, no holes, no screws, no drilling. 
Steve


----------

